# Pencils for marc



## Tclem (Sep 11, 2014)

My part of a trade with @ripjack13 
I may just auction these off to the highest bidder since I like these. Lol. Thanks again bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

OH MY GAWD!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

@lathemaster the one in the middle is the cast you made for me a while ago. Instead of using it for grips I used it for this instead. I still have some of the block left over to use up somehow....looks good!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Tony...those came out really really good. Really good. Thank you ever so much.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 11, 2014)

I was fixing to ask where you got that from. Mike I need some of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Tony...those came out really really good. Really good. Thank you ever so much.....


No problem bud. Had fun turning them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 11, 2014)

WOW! Those are real nice!

What's the blank on the left? Looks like it could be buckeye burl, but I'm not certain.

Also, that center blank - WOW! That's real sweet! Thinking someday I'm gonna have to find someplace or someone to make me a blank or two like that...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sprung said:


> What's the blank on the left? Looks like it could be buckeye burl, but I'm not certain.



It is BEB...dyed green and stabilized....I have a lil slice of it left for a set of grips....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lathemaster (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. I will post some pics of what I have in stock and I can always cast more

Mike

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 12, 2014)

Great looking material on those.
Well done.

Les


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2014)

I keep coming back to drool over the picture......don't mind me.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2014)

Tony - We all like giving you bat guana  grief I have to say with all sincerity those are very nicely done. The one with the blank from Lathemaster is outstanding.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Tony those are superb. I still use the ones you made for (meaning I haven't lost one yet).

@lathemaster when you start a thread for those blanks would you please tag me and I will get in line - that blank rocks man. I'll give some to my wife and tell her I am casting again.


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2014)

That is spectacular work! I don't turn or cast, (that I'm aware of, not sure what that means!), but I know beautiful work and that it is! TA


----------



## lathemaster (Sep 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony those are superb. I still use the ones you made for (meaning I haven't lost one yet).
> 
> @lathemaster when you start a thread for those blanks would you please tag me and I will get in line - that blank rocks man. I'll give some to my wife and tell her I am casting again.


Will do


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep , they all look great but that center one is very unique !! Great Job Tony .


----------



## Tclem (Sep 15, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Yep , they all look great but that center one is very unique !! Great Job Tony .


Thanks tom


----------



## lathemaster (Sep 16, 2014)

Thread started with the blocks I have left from the original prototype cast for @ripjack13.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/cast-burl-bits-and-chunks.17021/

Cheers
Mike

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2014)

Man I like those, Tony, Which kit is that? I've done quite a few shop pencils but not those with the pocket clip.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Man I like those, Tony, Which kit is that? I've done quite a few shop pencils but not those with the pocket clip.



http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSPCL3C.html?prodpage=1PK#VPProdPage

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3764&1

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

